# Considering Resale Timeshare in Florida



## alfasat (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi all, newbie here, and would appreciate some guidance.
I've considered a resale in the Orlando area for numerous years.  This is due to the fact my brother has owned at Westgate Vacation Villas in Kissimmee for about 25 years.  My wife and I have been there a few times with our kids and we've really enjoyed it.  My brother goes just about every year.  We haven't been there in a few years and are getting the "itch" to go.  My brother has a fixed week 11, and a fixed two bedroom unit that accommodates 8.  I was thinking of finding a similiar unit but fixed week 10, so that between the both of us we could have two weeks every year.  I've been reading reviews from various sites (RCI, Redweek, Tripadvisor, hotels.com to name a few) of this resort and it's not very favourable.  What we like at this resort is that it is a villa where you can park right out front, and every villa has it's own pool so that you dont have to walk all over the resort to get there.  Our kids are older now, so going to theme parks isn't a priority.  We're more interested in relaxing by the pools and nearby restaurants and shopping.  Although we're not really interested in the theme parks, we thought the Orlando area was a good buy for trading power or rental power.  We're really creatures of habit, so if we like the resort, we will use it every year, occasionally explore others though.  I've read the other threads suggesting renting, however we never do it. I feel that if I buy a resale (under $1000), it will force me to go and I will use it.  I looked at another resort, "Legacy Vacation Club at Lake Buena Vista".  This resort is small seems have all the criteria we're looking for.  It has 3 bedrooms (third BR is actually a den with pullout sofa).  The reviews/ratings Ive read are really positive in RCI, Tripadvisor, Redweek (other than TUG, but TUG's reviews are really dated).  Compared to Westgate Vacation Villa its a lot better review wise.  So to sum it up, we're looking for a fixed week 10, Orlando area, fixed unit which accommodates 8-10, is a villa with pools within steps.  
Again I'm looking for guidance here so I'm open to any input and suggestions.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 12, 2012)

*Very Nice Non-WestGate Timeshare Resort In Orlando, Florida.*




alfasat said:


> I'm open to any input and suggestions.


Click here for a list of 3BR lock-off units offered for sale or giveaway by various private owners at Cypress Pointe Resort, a very nice independent timeshare that's conveniently located & totally owner-controlled. 

_Full Disclosure*:*_  The Chief Of Staff & I own a biennial unit at Cypress Pointe.  (Ours is _not_ for sale.)  We've been owners there since 2002 -- resale all the way. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Luvstotravel (Nov 12, 2012)

I don't own in Orlando, and never will, but here's my thoughts:

A 3-bedroom unit, means travelling with other family members, probably not those I live with, or with friends.  If I needed 3 bedrooms, I would not be sacrificing quality.  I would be anxious that everyone likes the place, and are not unhappy because of outdated, cheap furniture, or unhappy because of dirty pools, etc.  I want my traveling companions to be happy.

If I were wanting to trade into this area, I'd only be interested in getting a quality place.  It's not as if there's only one or two timeshares to choose from!  Because there's so many, and if I'm taking my extended family, I wouldn't want to take a chance on getting something crummy.  I'd book only a highly-rated place.  I would not want to fly down with my kids and their kids and stay at some dump.

So, if I were going to buy, I'd only buy at a gold or silver rated resort.  And of course, resale only.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 12, 2012)

*I Resemble That Remark.*




Luvstotravel said:


> I'd only buy at a gold or silver rated resort.  And of course, resale only.


Same here. 

As it happens, Cypress Pointe Resort is Silver Crown.  The resort's owner-controlled management keeps the place up to date with scheduled renovations & frequent upgrades.  The place sparkles. 

However that may be, we have stayed in some Gold Crown timeshares (Orlando & elsewhere) that were not as plush as some of the Orlando Silver Crown timeshares. 

Go figure. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Nov 12, 2012)

My two cents are a bit on the negative side. 



> I feel that if I buy a resale (under $1000), it will force me to go and I will use it.



First, this statement screams of setting yourself up for regret. Second, Orlando is one of the cheapest, easiest to rent or trade places in the entire world. Have you thought about having your brother book you an II getaway for the week you desire? There are so many available and for less than the maintenance fees. 

To me if someone wants to go to Orlando just to hang by the pool and eat and shop they haven't been to very many places. There are so many better places to go than Orlando but I live here so I guess my assessment might not be fair.

If the benchmark is Westgate you shouldn't consider paying anything for a timeshare. You will easily be able to get free closing and half off on usage. Watch eBay and you will see that rarely will any sell for $1 and the ones with free usage will only be a fraction of the maintenance fees.

Good luck but be sure before you pull the trigger. If you want out later is very difficult to give away most of the resorts in Orlando. You need to accept that you may have to pay someone (free usage) to take it.


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 12, 2012)

Unless it's a fixed week Westgate will make it more worthless by restricting reservvations to 60 days before check in for the resale buyer


----------



## alfasat (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks for your honest and forthright thoughts.


----------



## talkamotta (Nov 13, 2012)

I have a fixed week,  45,( its Halloween week) at Westgate.  One year I wanted to exchange my current year and the next year for Thanksgiving for a family reunion.  To give Westgate a :whoopie: they did it for me and only charged me one change fee.  One of the cons about having a fixed week is unless you pay extra fees.... that is your week.  If you work, you or others  might not be able to get that week off,  sickness, weather or other problems  could happen..... you are stuck.  

Ive own my unit for 20+ years and  like my unit alot  because I have the loft, the two bedroom works great for me.     My daughter and sil used to worked for Disney and I can get in free but now I am sick of Disney.  Sorry Micky fans.  This could happen to you too. I love Florida and there is so much more the state has to offer than just the parks.  

Orlando as a rule doesnt exchange well.  Maybe week 10 will trade better, its  snowbird time but when everything else in Florida is not available Orlando is.  

People will give you lots of things to consider and most of them will be negative but only you can decide what best fits you.  Timesharing is   wonderful.  Good luck.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Nov 13, 2012)

Some of the better resorts would be Wyndham. Star Island and Cypress Palms are great resorts, usually going for less than $200. Bonnet Creek is more expensive, as it is on Walt Disney World's doorstep.

If you don't mind Fixed Week resorts, I would suggest Holiday Inn Orange Lake. The only timeshare I know of with a private Arnold Palmer designed golf course, plenty of buildings, plenty of pools, plenty of on-site restaurants, and a grocery store right at the gate.

Westgate resorts are way at the bottom of the barrel.

TS


----------



## alfasat (Nov 13, 2012)

Thank you all for for your comments.  Wow, I'm really starting to second guess Orlando.  I thought Orlando was a high demand area and easy to trade/rent. I'm thinking that for what my primary criteria is (relaxing by the pools, shopping, restaurants etc), I should consider other than Orlando. Can anyone recommend a resort elsewhere in a high demand area that is Gold, Silver Crown, has great trading power, and easy to rent should I take a pass one year?  Again, I'm looking for something that is villa type and easy access to pools or beach if available.  Based on your comments, I could always trade into Orlando for the parks if need be.
Also, what are your suggestions on fixed vs floating weeks, and fixed vs floating units?  Is one or the other more valuable for trading/renting?


----------



## PassionForTravel (Nov 13, 2012)

Wyndham would be a good choice since that opens up the whole Wyndham mini system if you get sick of Orlando in the future.

Here's a link to their members guide which will help explain their system and tell you how many credits you are going to need for the times of the year you want to visit. Lots of Wyndham points available on eBay for very little cost.

http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/memberdirectory11-12/

If you want more info on Wyndham post on the Wyndham forum and you will get more info.

Ian


----------



## alfasat (Nov 13, 2012)

PassionForTravel said:


> Wyndham would be a good choice since that opens up the whole Wyndham mini system if you get sick of Orlando in the future.
> 
> Here's a link to their members guide which will help explain their system and tell you how many credits you are going to need for the times of the year you want to visit. Lots of Wyndham points available on eBay for very little cost.
> 
> ...



Thank you, I will definitely look into that.
CZ


----------



## alfasat (Nov 13, 2012)

simpsontruckdriver said:


> Some of the better resorts would be Wyndham. Star Island and Cypress Palms are great resorts, usually going for less than $200. Bonnet Creek is more expensive, as it is on Walt Disney World's doorstep.
> 
> If you don't mind Fixed Week resorts, I would suggest Holiday Inn Orange Lake. The only timeshare I know of with a private Arnold Palmer designed golf course, plenty of buildings, plenty of pools, plenty of on-site restaurants, and a grocery store right at the gate.
> 
> ...



Thank you, I'm looking into your advice as I type,
CZ


----------



## timeos2 (Nov 13, 2012)

alfasat said:


> Thank you all for for your comments.  Wow, I'm really starting to second guess Orlando.  I thought Orlando was a high demand area and easy to trade/rent. I'm thinking that for what my primary criteria is (relaxing by the pools, shopping, restaurants etc), I should consider other than Orlando. Can anyone recommend a resort elsewhere in a high demand area that is Gold, Silver Crown, has great trading power, and easy to rent should I take a pass one year?  Again, I'm looking for something that is villa type and easy access to pools or beach if available.  Based on your comments, I could always trade into Orlando for the parks if need be.
> Also, what are your suggestions on fixed vs floating weeks, and fixed vs floating units?  Is one or the other more valuable for trading/renting?



Don't let the negative comments unduly influence you. IF you like orlando & plan to go there regularly, and IF you chose a good resort that isn't awash in excess inventory & bad management then it can be both a great place to own (we prefer float time vs fixed in FL as you want to be able to go when it fits your annual needs NOT be locked into one period every use - and it is nearly a year round demand curve so it isn't as seasonal as the majority of timeshares are) and has good to great trade power (although buying with trade as even a 50% use plan is a big mistake - if you plan to trade 50% or more THEN DON'T BUY ANYWHERE renting would make far more economic sense and is far easier to assure you get the resort/dates/location you desire than any trade system). 

Easy example - our existing Orlando timeshare has traded easily to SF, NYC and currently is worth up to 60 TPU's (the maximum any resort week can get) in RCI.  We sold another resort  - Wastegate as it happens - only 10 miles away on the other side of I4 and it wasn't float and was worth about 15-20 TPU's tops. Plus owning a fixed week still didn't mean that was what we got for deposit (although it should have been) - the corrupt Wastegate management would deposit a dog week in place of our week and we couldn't challenge it with II!  With RCI we were able to force them to use our deeded week but beware that even a fixed week may not guarantee you get the full value you own if your management is a bunch of convicted liars as is Wastegate's. 

We have always liked Orlando & except for Wastegate found it great to visit, trade & rent.


----------



## alfasat (Nov 13, 2012)

Awesome, thank you.
CZ


----------



## Luvstotravel (Nov 14, 2012)

Now, I'm no expert, but if you really want to buy in Orlando, then buy in Orlando.

If you do wish to buy in Orlando, and want to have lots of trading power, then consider buying a popular fixed week.  Christmas week, for example-which would be week 51 or 52.  So many people want to go to Disney between Christmas and New Year's!!

Or, buy another time when demand is high.  Your wish for week 10 works well for you, but if you want to trade frequently, then, well, I don't know-is that a time when lots of people wish to go to Orlando?

Sometimes, it's better to buy a fixed week, if you buy at a popular time.  For example, week 10 at a beach resort in Virginia Beach, is probably not a great time, and won't get you much power.  Owning at that same beach resort, mid-summer, may guarantee you lots of trade power.  


I still think you should buy as nice and highly-rated as you can afford.  But RESALE.


----------



## theo (Nov 14, 2012)

*A few thoughts, since you've asked...*



alfasat said:


> <snip>  I looked at another resort, "Legacy Vacation Club at Lake Buena Vista".  <snip>  So to sum it up, we're looking for a fixed week 10, Orlando area, fixed unit which accommodates 8-10, is a villa with pools within steps.
> Again I'm looking for guidance here so I'm open to any input and suggestions.



I claim no knowledge whatsoever about Orlando and / or its' timeshares, so I'll leave that topic to others, beyond merely noting that a fixed week 10 (a peak winter week) may well prove tough to find at a bargain price. It seems that you already know and like a certain facility and that certainly counts for something (...although many TUGGERS clearly don't like Westgate company principals or practices).

Personally, I would advise against getting involved with Legacy Vacation Club (which, you may or may not know, is the reincarnation of bankrupt former Celebrity Resorts). I previously owned a few Celebrity weeks --- ultimately giving them away for free). Legacy / Celebrity BOD's are developer-controlled and, in my own experience and observation, maintenance fees are consistently higher than the "value provided" warrants or justifies. Frankly, I just plain don't trust the (CEO) Jared Meyers bunch. Period. 

Just my $0.02 worth and personal opinion...


----------



## alfasat (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks again for all your input.  I can say one thing for sure, this membership to "TUG" was one of the best investments I've ever made.  All your advice has been invaluable and truly appreciated.  I've been mulling over all of your input and when I evaluate what my primary motivations were to get into time-sharing, it was primarily to have a place in Florida to escape to once per year in the early spring (week 10 which is our Spring Break in Toronto), where we can enjoy the sunshine, relax by a pool/beach, enjoy local restaurants and shopping. Now in the next couple of years that week will be more flexible as my youngest will be in College so Spring Break week will differ.  So based on your input, I don't think Orlando is the place I want to go as a fail safe every year.  I only considered Orlando 'cause I thought it would be easy to rent should I take a "pass" one year, with the attractions and all.  But based on your input and my research, it looks like this is not the case, with all the competitive resorts and tons of rental/resale postings.  Here is what I am now thinking, we prefer a beach destination with the above mentioned pools etc.  I've looked at the exchange/points options with RCI/Wyndham etc, but this appears like you have to really book way in advance (12 months or more) to get a decent resort, and that's not even guaranteed you'll get what or where you want.  So I'm thinking buying a resale fixed week in a beach town.  If I buy a floating week, I'm in the same predicament where I have to book way in advance.  I'd rather have a fixed week so I know what I got, and if the odd time I want to go somewhere else, or exchange the week, I only have to worry about booking a year in advance occasionally.  Another consideration now would be that since I'm looking at week 10 or so (Spring Break), I don't want to be in "party central" with a bunch of students (i.e. Fort Lauderdale).  So can anyone recommend a location/resort that fits all this, and is fairly reasonable in cost?  Is this an unreasonable criteria?  As I mentioned before, we're really creatures of habit, so if we find something we like, we'll go every year.  If it takes us renting at a couple of locations before hand, so be it, but looking for some direction as we've only been to Orlando a few times, and Clearwater on a day trip from Orlando (which was nice) and don't know much more about Florida.  Again, thanks again for your frank advice. Looking forward to your reply's !!!!!! 
CZ.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Nov 14, 2012)

South Florida is a favorite during that time of year. By far it's the highest demand period for that region. So while it would be great to get a fixed week 10 down South, I am not familiar with what resort would be reasonable in cost. I am thinking all them of them might be tough for that week. I am partial to the Marriott's but they are all floating and Platinum at any of them will not be cheap on the up front cost. Others more familiar with other resorts will chime in.


----------



## timeos2 (Nov 14, 2012)

My only additional comment is that to me having any fixed week is the ultimate in "having to plan way ahead" vs a quality flaot time in an area that has mostly desirable times available. 

On the other hand if you buy in an area where there aren't all that many resorts and/or those that exist may not be equal in location/quality then a fixed week certainly can be a great value. To me that plays more in the highly seasonal areas where only 8-10 weeks a year are at all marketable (ie beach or ski areas) while a fixed week in an area that has 20+ weeks of easily rented times may be more of a hindrance to value than a plus. But what would work best for you and what you feel would be most valuable as rent or trade is where you should be. Just think it through completely before pulling the trigger.


----------



## alfasat (Nov 14, 2012)

timeos2 said:


> My only additional comment is that to me having any fixed week is the ultimate in "having to plan way ahead" vs a quality flaot time in an area that has mostly desirable times available.
> 
> On the other hand if you buy in an area where there aren't all that many resorts and/or those that exist may not be equal in location/quality then a fixed week certainly can be a great value. To me that plays more in the highly seasonal areas where only 8-10 weeks a year are at all marketable (ie beach or ski areas) while a fixed week in an area that has 20+ weeks of easily rented times may be more of a hindrance to value than a plus. But what would work best for you and what you feel would be most valuable as rent or trade is where you should be. Just think it through completely before pulling the trigger.



Thanks, that's has a lot of merit.  I noticed that some resorts have blocks of weeks that would be platinum i.e. weeks 4-10, 18-25, etc.  You think that's a better option? Are those typically reserved a year in advance? What would you recommend resort wise, smaller or larger i.e. Wyndham etc?
CZ


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 14, 2012)

*Diamond Season & Emerald Season.*




alfasat said:


> I noticed that some resorts have blocks of weeks that would be platinum i.e. weeks 4-10, 18-25, etc.  You think that's a better option?


At Cypress Pointe Resort, the Floating Diamond owners can reserve any available week, period.  

The Floating Emerald owners can reserve any "quiet time" week (i.e., lower demand season) that's available, & can upgrade to a Diamond (prime season) week (for a fee) if a higher-demand week is still available just a few weeks before check-in.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 14, 2012)

I own several fixed week 10's in/very near the beaches in Southeast Florida. Yes, I could get lots of TPUs (RCI unit of trading/exchanging) but renting them for real money or enjoying every minute of SPRING BREAK when I go is far better.

You can find them for sale, but don't try for cutting cornors. The better resorts will sell at or above asking price --- a premuim over a week 1-5, but just a shade less than Week 52.  

So branch out from Orlando ---- South Florida beach timeshares are perfect in March.

I fully suggest YOU rent at a resort before you buy at it. Every resort I own has a personality. One place's crowded elevator songs is vastly different than the other where "you didn't say something to me " look could kill you. And another has more white hair guests than grey hair guests. And when you rent, draw and note the layout of the unit locations, various floor plans, balcony directions, size of pools/hot tubs .... you might then know more than the seller but you will know the TRUTH about where the dumpsters are, if the studio is livable, what is included for the MFs. 

Good luck ....


----------



## gnorth16 (Nov 14, 2012)

Saintsfanfl said:


> To me if someone wants to go to Orlando just to hang by the pool and eat and shop they haven't been to very many places. There are so many better places to go than Orlando but I live here so I guess my assessment might not be fair.



In fairness, any place that doesn't have two feet of snow sounds better than where I am.  If it wasn't pitch black by 4:30pm I'd snap a picture how crappy the weather is.  

The OP is also from Canada.  A place that's not as cold, but still will have snow until the end of March, sometimes later. I'm sure a warm place with a pool goes really far, it does for me!


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Nov 14, 2012)

gnorth16 said:


> In fairness, any place that doesn't have two feet of snow sounds better than where I am.  If it wasn't pitch black by 4:30pm I'd snap a picture how crappy the weather is.
> 
> The OP is also from Canada.  A place that's not as cold, but still will have snow until the end of March, sometimes later. I'm sure a warm place with a pool goes really far, it does for me!



Understood and agreed, Orlando has far better weather than the specified point of origin. But still, all things being equal, if you aren't focused on the parks, why not consider other Florida locations? You travel all this way you may as well get the most of it and have a more valuable timeshare. The timeshares in Orlando only exist because of the parks. Take the parks out of the picture and there isn't much there. Walt Disney chose the location because of the cheap land and plenty of it. With other Florida locations you can have better weather, beaches, better restaurants, and less traffic and crowds; just no theme parks.


----------



## gnorth16 (Nov 14, 2012)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Understood and agreed, Orlando has far better weather than the specified point of origin. But still, all things being equal, if you aren't focused on the parks, why not consider other Florida locations? You travel all this way you may as well get the most of it and have a more valuable timeshare. The timeshares in Orlando only exist because of the parks. Take the parks out of the picture and there isn't much there. Walt Disney chose the location because of the cheap land and plenty of it. With other Florida locations you can have better weather, beaches, better restaurants, and less traffic and crowds; just no theme parks.



Flights are always cheaper into ORL and even more so into SFB.  We make our base in Orlando and spend  week there and a week (we try) on the ocean somewhere.  My kids are still young and enjoy the pools, mini golf, ice cream and whatever the resort has for activities.  Marriott Grande Vista has been great for us in the past and the kids enjoy the down time at the resort as much as the parks.  Orlando has IMO, very good shopping with the outlet malls on I drive.  I honestly buy all of my kids (and my own) clothes for the summer season on our annual trip in April.  One full day and an evening at the outlets loading up for the season!

If it were me, as long as the weather is decent and the resort is nice.  I would like to try Palm Beach Resort and a few places in the keys and Sandestin.  Even that Westgate River Ranch looks kinda neat when we drove past it to get to Legoland last year from Vero Beach!


----------



## momeason (Nov 14, 2012)

It sounds like you may need to do more research. I know I can always get a week at the Marriott as a cheap bonus week anytime it is not a holiday. The trade value does not exist unless it is a holiday. Buy at a location that is not awash in timeshares. You will having no problem trading into Orlando when you wish to go. ..unless it is a holiday. I personally would not want to be in Orlando in peak time anyway.
Research more and buy a better trader that you may want to visit some of the time.


----------



## Free2Roam (Nov 15, 2012)

vacationhopeful said:


> I fully suggest YOU rent at a resort before you buy at it. Every resort I own has a personality. One place's crowded elevator songs is vastly different than the other where "you didn't say something to me " look could kill you. And another has more white hair guests than grey hair guests.



Oh so true! I learned that after one visit to a resort I picked up a few years back... fortunately it was a popular resort that I easily unloaded for more than I paid for it!


----------



## shar (Nov 15, 2012)

I know that some people really like the idea of floating weeks, but we are just the opposite. We buy at a resort that we want to return to and a unit and a specific week that we want to use year after year. Some years we do trade, but others we just use. I do not like having to worry about getting the week or the specific unit that I want especailly at my home resort. We have owned floating weeks and sold them as just not worth the trouble to me. 

We trade into Orlando and Florida all the time.  Since we find the trades easy, then why buy there?

We own summer weeks at beach front locations. Never had a problem trading these weeks and for the ones located in US the management companies are asking us to rent out each summer as they have the interest for rental units. We have not rented, as we trade or use. We have rented an extra unit for our son and his family to go with us. 

My advice buy a unit that you want to use, during week that you are happy with using every year, at a resort that you are happy with and if it is a beach mid summer week all the better to trade or maybe rent (depends on specific management company).

We love TS!!!

Shar


----------



## alfasat (Nov 15, 2012)

Thank you all for your comments and opinions. I'm finding it all incredibly useful. I'm in the process of researching available beach resorts. I think I've come to the conclusion in finding something that is a floating platinum week with a silver or gold crown rating to ensure  good trading power. I'm looking for a 2 bedroom 2 bath option reasonably priced. I think the floating week is the best option as a lot of the resorts I've researched don't have a lot of fixed weeks available. So I guess I'll need to plan a year in advance. If anyone has any resorts to recommend, it would be appreciated. Again I'm looking forward to your thoughts and opinions. 
CZ.


----------



## bogey21 (Nov 15, 2012)

shar said:


> I know that some people really like the idea of floating weeks, but we are just the opposite. We buy at a resort that we want to return to and a unit and a specific week that we want to use year after year......I do not like having to worry about getting the week or the specific unit that I want especially at my home resort. We have owned floating weeks and sold them as just not worth the trouble.
> 
> We trade into Orlando and Florida all the time.  Since we find the trades easy, then why buy there?



Agree 100%.  In additon to a Fixed Week providing a specific calendar week it also allows you to buy a specific unit.  Examples are those where you can walk right out of your unit onto the beach or those with a particular view. 

George


----------



## timeos2 (Nov 15, 2012)

bogey21 said:


> Agree 100%.  In additon to a Fixed Week providing a specific calendar week it also allows you to buy a specific unit.  Examples are those where you can walk right out of your unit onto the beach or those with a particular view.
> 
> George



This only applies if a resort has seasonal and/or widely variable units/views. It does seem to be important in areas with limited or older, often converted motels/apartment type, units. Not so much in a newer, less variable resort especially in an area like Orlando where quality units predominate. There a fixed week/unit tends to be a noose rather than a plus. Different areas require different approaches to any ownership.


----------



## RX8 (Nov 15, 2012)

alfasat said:


> Thank you all for your comments and opinions. I'm finding it all incredibly useful. I'm in the process of researching available beach resorts. I think I've come to the conclusion in finding something that is a floating platinum week with a silver or gold crown rating to ensure  good trading power. I'm looking for a 2 bedroom 2 bath option reasonably priced. I think the floating week is the best option as a lot of the resorts I've researched don't have a lot of fixed weeks available. So I guess I'll need to plan a year in advance.* If anyone has any resorts to recommend, it would be appreciated.* Again I'm looking forward to your thoughts and opinions.
> CZ.



Don't forget that as a paid TUG Member you have access to the resort reviews.  You can search by geographical area to narrow your scope.


----------



## SMRgirl (Nov 15, 2012)

*Relaxing, quiet, etc*

I own a unit at Umbrella Beach at Holmes Beach on Anna Maria Island. That's just south of Tampa and west of Bradenton. It's quiet, has restaurants and shopping close by, is well kept and spacious. The pool is right out the door and the gulf beach just across the street. I have owned here about 7 years. I've never met anyone disappointed with it.  It's not a far drive from Orlando if you wanted to combine weeks. Like all places if you want a certain float week, call the first day of the month a year ahead and call early!  Maintenance fee just under $800. I am not selling.


----------



## Luvstotravel (Nov 16, 2012)

I think, for myself, if I wanted a place on the beach, I would not buy a float week, unless it was GUARANTEED that I can choose a float week during popular beach times.

For example, if the resort's choices of red weeks is all year long-and a lot of them are-think about which weeks you are more likely to want to go there.  Will competition for those weeks or times be fierce?  If there's only so many weeks to go around, and only so many owners, and they ALL want to go there in July, for example, you may not get a week in July, or August, or June...you may have to settle for another time, because your choices were booked already, by other owners of red weeks.

We own one float week.  We'd like to go to that area during Christmas week, either week 51 or 52.  Those weeks book incredibly fast, and we are lucky to get it.  It's a small place, and it seems like all the owners want to spend week 51 or 52 there.  Since we really, really like going then, we booked a fixed week 51 at a resort not far away, and use our float week another time at the first place.


----------



## alfasat (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi all, just an update. I'm feverishly searching for a unit but the pickings are slim that fit my criteria mentioned. I appreciate the comments and continually check this post for updates. Any suggestions on whether which region is preferable ? ie gulf coast vs Atlantic or south vs north on either coast and finally best weeks weather wise in spring?  Thx again. 
CZ


----------



## talkamotta (Nov 18, 2012)

alfasat said:


> Thank you all for for your comments.  Wow, I'm really starting to second guess Orlando.  I thought Orlando was a high demand area and easy to trade/rent. I'm thinking that for what my primary criteria is (relaxing by the pools, shopping, restaurants etc), I should consider other than Orlando. Can anyone recommend a resort elsewhere in a high demand area that is Gold, Silver Crown, has great trading power, and easy to rent should I take a pass one year?  Again, I'm looking for something that is villa type and easy access to pools or beach if available.  Based on your comments, I could always trade into Orlando for the parks if need be.
> Also, what are your suggestions on fixed vs floating weeks, and fixed vs floating units?  Is one or the other more valuable for trading/renting?



I love the Gulf side of Florida.  I own at Longboat Key.  Ive only seen it come up on Ebay 2x in the last 8 years but the prices through the company arent bad.  Pretty good if you want floating. Week 10 is in higher demand.  Im not necessarily promoting that particular resort but more the area.  St Augustine is another area that I love too.


----------



## alfasat (Nov 19, 2012)

Okay, after much research, this is what I'm considering;
I've searched high and low for a resort on or in close proximity to a beach that is reputable, and has good trading power.  The one's I'm interested in that are prime season, are on the pricey side.  The cheaper ones don't offer much and reviews are so-so.  I would be concerned with trading power. So this is something that was offered to me as a suggestion from an outside source:  Vistana Resort Lake Buena Vista-The Fountains, Floating Prime Season, 2BR, 2Bath.  This section (Fountains) is a "sister" resort with Vistana Beach Club on Jennings Beach. Ownership at one is transferable to the other.  In essence they're both your home resort.  Both are affiliated with RCI and II, and both are Gold Crown and Premier Resorts.  You can actually split your week between both. Price is reasonable. It seems to be the best of both worlds, and flexible.  The reviews at both are very favorable.  I know Vistana Lake Buena Vista is Orlando, but I've a good beach option and very strong trading power.
Your thoughts??????
CZ.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 19, 2012)

My favorite beach resort and trader is Ft Lauderdale Beach Resort. The 2 bdr lockoffs can be split and traded with RCI( weeks and points units can be found), II, VRI, SFX. MFs are about $880 yearly. It is further enough SOUTH in Florida to insure warmer weather than Orlando in the window.

The Pt Everglades cruise port insures that many regular flights.

But if you truly believe that Orlando is a great place and trader - then go for it. But there are more than a few TUGGERS who own and use FLBR.

A winter week can be found after some searching ---- I got most of mine for under $500 with closing included.


----------



## Luvstotravel (Nov 19, 2012)

alfasat said:


> Okay, after much research, this is what I'm considering;
> I've searched high and low for a resort on or in close proximity to a beach that is reputable, and has good trading power.  The one's I'm interested in that are prime season, are on the pricey side.  The cheaper ones don't offer much and reviews are so-so.  I would be concerned with trading power. So this is something that was offered to me as a suggestion from an outside source:  Vistana Resort Lake Buena Vista-The Fountains, Floating Prime Season, 2BR, 2Bath.  This section (Fountains) is a "sister" resort with Vistana Beach Club on Jennings Beach. Ownership at one is transferable to the other.  In essence they're both your home resort.  Both are affiliated with RCI and II, and both are Gold Crown and Premier Resorts.  You can actually split your week between both. Price is reasonable. It seems to be the best of both worlds, and flexible.  The reviews at both are very favorable.  I know Vistana Lake Buena Vista is Orlando, but I've a good beach option and very strong trading power.
> Your thoughts??????
> CZ.



When is floating prime season?  Aren't most Florida timeshares red all year round?  If so, and you want week 10, how likely are you to get it, competing against all the other owners who also want that week?

And what is a reasonable price?


----------



## timeos2 (Nov 19, 2012)

The likely trade value of a large resort like Vistana in Orlando isn't going to be the same as a Fl beach location even if they are "interchangable". If you decide to go that route you'd be better off owning the beach Club & use that to also use Orlando.


----------



## alfasat (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks, I will definitely look into your input.  Just got some more clarification with Vistana.  Contrary to what I originally understood, home resort does make a difference.  You can book 12 months in advance with home resort, and 11 months with alternate. Same goes (11 months) for split week option. Their prime floating weeks (Platinum) at Fountains are 5-35, 40-47,50-52. At the Vistana beach club its slightly different where it's 1-17, 24-35, 46-47 and 50-52.  I think I may be reconsidering this option.  Back to the drawing board.......  Thanks again.
CZ.


----------



## alfasat (Nov 19, 2012)

timeos2 said:


> The likely trade value of a large resort like Vistana in Orlando isn't going to be the same as a Fl beach location even if they are "interchangable". If you decide to go that route you'd be better off owning the beach Club & use that to also use Orlando.



I've looked into the Ft. Lauderdale Beach Resort and surrounding area, there doesn't seem to be much available for my criteria (2BR/2BATH, floating or weeks 10/11).  I like "timeos2" suggestion above.

Vistana Beach Club is a Gold Crown and Premier resort with RCI and II, and seems to fit my bill.  I think I'm gonna pull the trigger on this.  There's a few listings I've found, so I'm gonna explore them.  Thx again for your valuable input, let me know if I'm missing something, or any other suggestions.
CZ.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Nov 19, 2012)

alfasat said:


> I've looked into the Ft. Lauderdale Beach Resort and surrounding area, there doesn't seem to be much available for my criteria (2BR/2BATH, floating or weeks 10/11).  I like "timeos2" suggestion above.
> 
> Vistana Beach Club is a Gold Crown and Premier resort with RCI and II, and seems to fit my bill.  I think I'm gonna pull the trigger on this.  There's a few listings I've found, so I'm gonna explore them.  Thx again for your valuable input, let me know if I'm missing something, or any other suggestions.
> CZ.



That looks like a good option. Just make sure the maintenance fee is in your budget. You seem to need something budget friendly up front but the $1,100+ maint fee will be recurring. 

Since it is not a lock-off you do not have double the week flexibility. It is not uncommon to take a lock-off and uptrade to two weeks in a 2 BR although for your needed week 10/11 uptrades are likely impossible. I can see 2 BR's at VIS for early April to early Sept right now with a 1BR MPB but I realize that if you need week 10/11 that matters little.


----------



## massvacationer (Nov 19, 2012)

As someone else posted way above,   IMO you should consider a points system like Wyndham or perhaps Bluegreen.      Lots of resorts , flexibility, availability and NO trade fees.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Nov 19, 2012)

massvacationer said:


> As someone else posted way above,   IMO you should consider a points system like Wyndham or perhaps Bluegreen.      Lots of resorts , flexibility, availability and NO trade fees.



Would the OP get priority booking? Without priority week 10 is going to be impossible.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 19, 2012)

Wyndham points (if UDI and NOT ACCESS Points) have priority at 13 months at their HOME RESORT. I use it ALL the time to book week 10 & 11 at the Pompano Beach resorts - either Royal Vista or Sea Gardens. There are also many FIXED (not floating weeks) for Sea Gardens and Santa Barbara.  All 3 of those resorts have 2/2 units.

Ft Lauderdale Beach Resort 2/2 bdr lockoff MFs are $881 per year. If you want a DEEDED week 10 or 11 (or buy both and use the other as a rental), just visit the resort during those weeks, hang at the pool bar and ASK if anyone wants to SELL you THEIR unit. Many of the owners are older and you easily could get very lucky.

I would NOT buy into Orlando. Too easily to trade into. Beach locations in PRIME season in FL are much harder trades. Lockoffs are good value to MAXIMIZE your trading in RCI ... I can get up to 60 or 70 TPUs when I deposit my FLBR lockoffs separately. How do you think I get enough TPUs to trade 6 times in DVC and once each into Hilton Club & Manhatten Club etc?


----------



## alfasat (Nov 19, 2012)

vacationhopeful said:


> Wyndham points (if UDI and NOT ACCESS Points) have priority at 13 months at their HOME RESORT. I use it ALL the time to book week 10 & 11 at the Pompano Beach resorts - either Royal Vista or Sea Gardens. There are also many FIXED (not floating weeks) for Sea Gardens and Santa Barbara.  All 3 of those resorts have 2/2 units.
> 
> Ft Lauderdale Beach Resort 2/2 bdr lockoff MFs are $881 per year. If you want a DEEDED week 10 or 11 (or buy both and use the other as a rental), just visit the resort during those weeks, hang at the pool bar and ASK if anyone wants to SELL you THEIR unit. Many of the owners are older and you easily could get very lucky.
> 
> I would NOT buy into Orlando. Too easily to trade into. Beach locations in PRIME season in FL are much harder trades. Lockoffs are good value to MAXIMIZE your trading in RCI ... I can get up to 60 or 70 TPUs when I deposit my FLBR lockoffs separately. How do you think I get enough TPUs to trade 6 times in DVC and once each into Hilton Club & Manhatten Club etc?



Sorry, I'm new this, I don't understand some of the jargon above, can you clarify; *"(if UDI and NOT ACCESS Points)" , "I can get up to 60 or 70 TPUs" , "How do you think I get enough TPUs to trade 6 times in DVC"*???
Do you think my post of buying at Vistana Beach Resort is a good option based on my criteria?  I can purchase for under $500.
THX.
CZ.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 19, 2012)

CZ,
Buying a timeshare is cheap to buy but may take a lot more money to unload (to get out of your name).

Costs include yearly maintenance fees, special assessments, exchange company membership fees, exchange fees ... etc.

There is a reason the asking price might be $500. It might be worth even less. Have you looked at completed auctions on eBAY for that resort?

I am sorry IF I threw terms into my answer that you didn't understand yet.

TPUs are the RCI Weeks exchange units which you spend to book exchanges (trading point units).
DVC is Disney Vacation Club - the timeshares Disney runs like Broadwalk Villas,Wilderness Lodge, Aminal Kingdom, Beach Club Villas, etc -- also referred to as stay onsite Disney.
UDI/Access are the types of deeded ownership clubs with WYndham Vacation resort. UDI points is undivided interest is deed to a certain resort and is what floating weeks grew up to be. Club Access points is multiple resorts club where all members shared the limited deeded interest among themselves. If you needed to reserve a vacation interval at a certain resort 13 months in advance, you most likely would want a UDI deed to that resort.

More research might be a good idea.


----------



## alfasat (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks for clearing that.  I have spent a lot of time researching, and have done so in attempt to avoid not being able to "unload" the unit.  Based on the advice I've received insofar on this forum, I've come a long way.  I was originally looking a Westgate Vacation Villas, and know to stay clear of that developer, and owning a home unit in Orlando.  Based on my research, there doesn't seem to be a lot of inventory for the "prime" time I'm looking for in a beach resort.  The resort itself has very good reviews from a number of sources and is rated Gold Crown and Premier with RCI and II.  I like the floating platinum time and the trading value based on the above rating.  One thing I've really researched is the amount of inventory at a low prices a given resort has from numerous sites (i.e. Westgate has a ton!).  I've only looked at resale!!! I'm gonna explore the Wyndham option noted above, but feel fairly comfortable with Vistana Beach Club, but will do my due diligence with assistance of the Tuggers!!  Your comments, advice and suggestions are welcomed and greatly appreciated !!!!
CZ.


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 20, 2012)

You have had a ton of advice but buying a TS is easy selling a TS is hard. So I'd buy a TS that* I know I can sell sometime in the future*. 

That said I buy a hotel based TS ( Like Marriott, Hilton or Westin) They will not be dirt cheap (or free) like many of the other TS but if in 10 years you want to get rid of it, you're likely going to be able to sell it. 

If you were to purchase a Marriott TS that locks off ( a 2 bd TS that can be divided into a 1bd & a studio by locking the door between each side) (in someplace like Williamsburg VA or Palm Springs CA) you can lock off your TS and deposit both sides into II and get two trades for it.  Then you can trade the 1 bd side into a Marriott resort in Orlando which has only 2 or 3 bd  units ( like Sabal Palms) and for your 1 bd TS get a 3 bd TS in orlando. You'll still have your studio which you can trade for something good too. 

The Name brand TS ( Like Marriott, Hilton or Westin) trade great and also are sell-able in the future when you want to get out. They will cost up to $9000 (but can often be found for less than half that) but you will be able to sell them and get some money back later. 

Hope this helps


----------



## timeos2 (Nov 20, 2012)

Bill4728 said:


> but you will be able to sell them and get some money back later.
> 
> Hope this helps



The key. Why pay so mch more on the remote chance you'll get some back? Pay little - risk little and get far more value out. Oh, and you can easily trade or rent that Marriott on the rare occasion you may want it & avoid some of the highest fees in the industry as an added bonus. 

NEVER buy into any timeshare assuming anything but $0 on your eventual way out. Anything more is a huge and unexpected bonus if it happened.


----------



## csxjohn (Nov 20, 2012)

Bill4728 said:


> ...but if in 10 years you want to get rid of it, you're likely going to be able to sell it...
> 
> The Name brand TS ( Like Marriott, Hilton or Westin) trade great and also are sell-able in the future when you want to get out. They will cost up to $9000 (but can often be found for less than half that) but you will be able to sell them and get some money back later.



This is the exact thing all timeshare salesmen have been saying forever.

Although this is true today, it may not be in the future.


----------



## alfasat (Nov 21, 2012)

Sorry, duplicate message


----------

